# Image editing program?  (FREE?!)



## jks9199 (Jul 14, 2008)

Anybody got any line on freeware/shareware programs (or even just cheap) that can take images and convert them to pure black and white line art?  What I'm trying to do is convert various images (patches, seals, etc) I've got to something that a trophy shop I'm working with can laser-engrave on a plaque...

In theory, you can do it in Paint... but it's very, very time consuming to do, and I'm hoping that maybe there's something out there that can.  I've been told Photoshop can do it directly... but don't have the $$ for Photoshop...


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 15, 2008)

jks9199 said:


> Anybody got any line on freeware/shareware programs (or even just cheap) that can take images and convert them to pure black and white line art?  What I'm trying to do is convert various images (patches, seals, etc) I've got to something that a trophy shop I'm working with can laser-engrave on a plaque...
> 
> In theory, you can do it in Paint... but it's very, very time consuming to do, and I'm hoping that maybe there's something out there that can.  I've been told Photoshop can do it directly... but don't have the $$ for Photoshop...


I've been recommended GIMP (no, not from Pulp Fiction  ) http://www.gimp.org/ several times and been told it's just as good as photoshop. 
There are bits and pieces of tutorials on You-Tube as well... 
So far I've tried playing with this and that but still need a better walk through on the how to's  than what's out there. 

But yeah, it's free.


----------



## jkembry (Jul 15, 2008)

I agree with MA-CAver.  I have been using GIMP for about 2 years now and while the learning curve is a bit steep...the price is right.


----------



## Jenna (Jul 15, 2008)

jks9199 said:


> Anybody got any line on freeware/shareware programs (or even just cheap) that can take images and convert them to pure black and white line art?  What I'm trying to do is convert various images (patches, seals, etc) I've got to something that a trophy shop I'm working with can laser-engrave on a plaque...
> 
> In theory, you can do it in Paint... but it's very, very time consuming to do, and I'm hoping that maybe there's something out there that can.  I've been told Photoshop can do it directly... but don't have the $$ for Photoshop...


I agree with the last two posts.. 

GIMP is a good open source image manipulation tool, and but if you need complex macros to do your automation, I have found that it does need a bit of scripting knowhow.  The macros on Photoshop are a whizz in comparison.  

For a one off run, can you not maybe download the official trial Paint Shop Pro, or even Photoshop, and get your macro set up and running to automatically cycle thru your image conversions?  I do not know how much is excluded from the trials tho.. 

Of course you could always get yourself Azureus, go on torrentz.com and get yourself Photoshop for, um, nothing..  Naturally I would neither advocate nor condone such downright and unabashed theft..  Good luck though..
Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------



## Andrew Green (Jul 15, 2008)

gimp is probably what you are looking for, but it won't do that conversion for you out of the box.  You may be able to find a plugin that will get you close though, the "official" list of availabel plugins is here:

http://registry.gimp.org/list_content

Maybe this one:
http://registry.gimp.org/node/5921


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks, folks...

I should've asked months ago...


----------



## Shicomm (Jul 16, 2008)

If gimp is not your thing you might have a look at paint.NET
You can find it  here


----------



## wushu2004 (Jul 16, 2008)

I love the GIMP, but I also use XnView...Google it.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jul 16, 2008)

What about Photoshop's new free web-version?  Has anyone tried it?


----------

